# ut oh. bad luck forum!..untill now :p



## mattison187 (Apr 17, 2010)

Lol I noticed when I just logged in that there's 6666 threads on this site. Not anymore tho #6667. Don't worry guys you can thank me later lmao.


----------



## reptastic (Apr 17, 2010)

errm i thought 666 was bad lol!


----------

